# whats the point in exfoliating?!



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

any time i exfoliate i come out in loads of spots! so whats the point?!


----------



## intim8ed (Oct 31, 2006)

Because it allows the pores to clearand gives the skin a better look, makes you far less prone to zits and blackheads in the future. You come out in spots 'cos you're only doing it occasionally, the benefits come from doing it regularly.

It's something I started doing when courses started giving me acne on my face and upper back/ shoulders. Combined with using a moisturising shower gel it woks wonders for me.


----------

